# How many calories used up in an hours walking?



## ragazza (24 May 2007)

Hi,

I'd like to lose a pound or two before summer.
I know that to lose one pound of fat, you need to use up 3500 calories approx.
Due to a skiing inury earlier this year, I cant run or do anything too strenuous, so am walking for a couple of hours every day instead.

So, does anyone know a formula which calculates how many calories you lose per hour walking (if you walk at say 5 or 6km per hour and weigh 9 stone). 

Thanks!
Ragazza.


----------



## Vanilla (24 May 2007)

I know this much, whenever I look at the calorie counter on the treadmill it is so depressing that I have stopped looking.


----------



## RedStix (24 May 2007)

If you click here you will find out how many calories you burn for the exercise you do. (Walking is at the every end of the activity list)

GED


----------



## whistler (24 May 2007)

Would swimming be less strenuous on your skiing injury


----------



## Money Bags7 (24 May 2007)

check out 
the


----------



## z108 (24 May 2007)

Swimming is better and probably doesnt strain your injuries.


I see my post crossed with GEDs*


----------



## ragazza (25 May 2007)

Hi,

thanks for the replies.
Using the calculator, walking uses between 119 and 475 calories per hour if you are 9stone.

Swimming prob would be better, but all the hassle of putting in contact lenses, taking off makeup, getting to a gym, drying hair afterwards etc puts me off.
I find it easier and more enjoyable just to go for a very long walk, and then I get to know new areas too.

Thanks again, one pound already lost, 6 more to go! 

Ragazza.


----------



## muesli (25 May 2007)

ragazza, you could get swimming goggles with prescription lens in them

I got a pair form aquagoggles which are great

http://www.aquagoggles.com/


----------



## marcellaf (28 May 2007)

hi Muesli, 

just wanted to ask a few questions about the prescription goggles.

Did you find them easy to get used to? Can you see pretty much 100% when you have them on?

My prescription is just under -3 on both eyes.  I'm hoping to improve my swimming technique in the near future, but have put it off so many times because I would not be able to see an instructor if he/she was standing beside the pool!!  Aquagoggles wound like they might solve the problem.

Did you have any trouble with shipping/VAT etc.?  And lastly, did they take long to arrive?

thanks so much in advance.


----------



## TDON (28 May 2007)

Hi, I know you were talking about walking, but this might be worth your while as it uses more calories and puts less stress on your joints. I got mine in Argos, but I'm sure you can get them in any sports shop.

http://www.healingdaily.com/exercise/rebounding-for-detoxification-and-health.htm


----------



## aircobra19 (28 May 2007)

Most opticians can order prescription goggles for you. Very handy!


----------



## simplyjoe (28 May 2007)

Cycling is actually better than walking - less problems with knees, ankles, etc. I use a stationery bike that cost €110. Totally silent - I watch TV at the same time.


----------



## muesli (28 May 2007)

hi marcellaf,

They are just the same as normal goggles - the only difference is you can actually see things when swimming  

The aquagoogles on the net work out ALOT cheaper than going to Irish opticians, even when you add the VAT and shipping. I seem to remember they took a couple of weeks to arrive (from Canada) so that was the only downside. Their Customer Support were very friendly !
I would advise you to get a case and anti-fog spray also from their site if you decide to go with them..

Happy swimming !
M.


----------



## aircobra19 (28 May 2007)

Aquagoogles do seem cheap alright. I seem to remember one of the fast 1hr places could give you googles close to your prescription, but not exact to it, very fast and not that expensive. Can't remember exactly what it was though, and its probably trippled in price since.


----------



## z108 (28 May 2007)

TDON said:


> Hi, I know you were talking about walking, but this might be worth your while as it uses more calories and puts less stress on your joints. I got mine in Argos, but I'm sure you can get them in any sports shop.
> 
> http://www.healingdaily.com/exercise/rebounding-for-detoxification-and-health.htm




Do you need a high ceiling to use these ?


----------



## europhile (28 May 2007)

I got my prescription googles from this crowd. Very efficient. They didn't ask for a prescription. I just told them what I wanted.

http://www.swimshop.com/norcal/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=3682


----------



## Haille (28 May 2007)

Check e mail for advice


----------



## TDON (29 May 2007)

sign said:


> Do you need a high ceiling to use these ?


 
 No  - - - but you will definitely have your neighbours wondering about the squeaky spring, spring noise


----------



## woods (29 May 2007)

The company that sells the MBT shoes, claim that you will use 25% more calories if you take your walk in them.


----------



## Megan (30 May 2007)

TDON said:


> Hi, I know you were talking about walking, but this might be worth your while as it uses more calories and puts less stress on your joints. I got mine in Argos, but I'm sure you can get them in any sports shop.
> 
> http://www.healingdaily.com/exercise/rebounding-for-detoxification-and-health.htm



Bought a Reebok Mini Trampoline in Argos for €36.99. Its a fun way of exercise. Very good set of instructions with it.


----------



## woods (30 May 2007)

Megan said:


> Bought a Reebok Mini Trampoline in Argos for €36.99. Its a fun way of exercise. Very good set of instructions with it.


Other advantages.
Good for the Lymph System.
Good for tightening loose skin.


----------



## Cahir (31 May 2007)

Megan said:


> Bought a Reebok Mini Trampoline in Argos for €36.99. Its a fun way of exercise. Very good set of instructions with it.



Would it damage a wooden floor or is it best used outside?  I've been thinking about getting one of these.


----------



## TDON (31 May 2007)

Cahir said:


> Would it damage a wooden floor or is it best used outside? I've been thinking about getting one of these.


 
Well, personally that's the surface where I have mine and no problems. Black rubbers on legs grip the floor so it doesn't move, but it doesn't mark it and the springs take the pressure of your weight, not the floor underneath. It's so easy - and I read somewhere that 10 minutes is supposed to be equivalent to a 4 mile jog.


----------

